# unable to install win4lin

## SCVirus

OK so i needed the newer version of win4lin which at the time was masked but the 2.6 kernel that needed itl was not. now i can complete the 'first stage of the installation but i then get the error "x/usr/bin/installwindows: line 5325: 19577 Segmentation fault      "$STATICMERGE"/publicbin/dosexec -W $*" while thrying to install the second and third phase

----------

## SCVirus

anyone?

----------

## Pink

Well, to be honest you haven't provided much info.

What version of win4lin are you using? What kernel are you using?, etc would be a good place to start.

Have you started the Win4Lin demon at bootup or when logged in. To install it you need to be root (and I mean logged in as root, not su root), it only takes a couple of minutes.

Try the command win4linadmin when in root and follow the gui, I find this clears up most problems with the install as the installwindows and other commands regularly fail in Gentoo.

Please try to provide as much info as you can.

----------

## SCVirus

latest win4lin and latest 2.6 kernel. Win4Lin daemon has been started both ways. I installed as (logged in as) root. I will try the win4linadmin in a second.

Alright after running win4linadmin... it did the same thing however the error was hidden. At the same time as when the errors happened with 'installwindows' win4linadmin went to 100% having simply not told me the errors. Running  'win' gave an xsegmentation fault.

----------

## Pink

Right, if I see this correctly, you logged in as root, ran win4linadmin to install the windows cd to the hdd and that was fine? Then logged in your user and ran win4linadmin to install win98, the OS, onto your user account and that went to 100% (though you say it 'hid' some errors?). Then running win produced a segfault?

If my assumption is correct then I'm not sure what is going on. If I am not correct and it is only the initial win4linadmin as root to install the cd image that fails then:

I assume when you patched the latest kernel (yesterday it was 2.6.9-rc2, but it had been on 2.6.9-rc1 for a while) did you have any problem with the rejects? You may have not got any on a plain rc actually, but with an mm kernel you would have got quite a few rejects and you would have had to reverse the per_cpu and some of the mmap patches to ensure it worked.

I can only think it is to do with the patching, it does sound exactly like the troubles I used to get on the mm kernel versions I patched until a few of the mm patches were reversed (as mentioned above). As you still don't provide details of which kernel you are using I can't really help too much,  but try a plain kernel such as 2.6.8.1 to see if it works on that.

As an aside, what kernel were you using before with win4lin (when it worked) and what version of xorg are you using? 

Anyway, HTH helps a bit. If you get into trouble with the patching again, you could try the win4lin-sources (they use the 2.6.7 kernel at the moment) but be aware I had loads of emails and the like from people who have had trouble loading the mki module with them (I used to run a site for win4lin patches for all the newest kernels and ck/mm kernels). The win4lin-sources may well be ok now as it is on r5 of the ebuild. Again, it uses the 2.6.7 but, like lot of us, you want to use the latest 2.6 kernel and win4lin.

Not much else I can say at the moment, please do provide specific details when posting, the 'latest kernel' doesn't give any details as it changes on a daily basis which is why I assume you are using 2.6.9-rc1, but it does make a great deal of difference.

I'm sure we can get through this though   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SCVirus

Your assumption was correct, when the win4linadmin gui runs the command install windows the same errors occour (although they are ignored in the gui) execing Phase_2 and three creates the same seg fault as when i run 'win'. (i know the gui is just no displaying errors because at the exact same point in the installwindows script it always comes up with an error running the program (phase_2) and then says something along the lines of 'finished', while at the same point in the gui it suddenly jumps from 25-100%.)

I have tried gentoo-dev-sources and vanilla with patches as well as win4lin-souces, I am using the newest (stable) portaged xorg, i updated it to see if it would fix my problem.

----------

## utpark

If you use 2.6.9-rc2, win4lin patch exists.

http://dawoum.wowdns.com:8080/jsboard/read.php?table=Gentoo&no=60&page=1

----------

## Pink

Well, I'm kind of out of ideas I'm afraid, you seem to be using all the right stuff but it doesn't want to play.

Good to see utpark posting here (he helped me with some of the win4lin patches I was doing) so if you want you could try his 2.6.9-rc2 patch, I'm sure it'll work - all his others did.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CliveHarris

I had a similar lack of success with the 2.6.7-win4lin-r5 kernel. However the new r6 version seems to have fixed most of the trouble. I eventually got Win4Lin running with this kernel, after some 2 months of trying other options.There were still a few obstacles along the way, so I'll go through my experiences, in case they're useful to anyone else.

After compiling and booting into the new kernel, I was able to start the Netraverse Installation tool, "win4lin-install", available from the Netraverse website as "netraverse_installer.tgz". This ran about halfway through the installation process and then crashed, but after another re-boot it successfully completed. (Not sure why, I was running the correct kernel). 

Before the installation can complete, you have to get the Win4Lin daemon running (/etc/rc.d/init.s/Win4Lin start). I found I could not get the daemon to reliably start on reboot, despite following the Netraverse instructions to add it with "rc-update". In the end I added it to the "rc.local" list.  (On Gentoo, this is found at /etc/conf.d/local.start and /etc/conf.d/local.stop) This seemed to cure the problem.

The next problem I had was that the Netraverse graphical installer "winsetup" could not read the windows disk, no matter what combination of options I tried. I eventually got round this with the command-line installer "loadwindowsCD". After this, the rest of the installation went smoothly. 

I never thought I'd be glad to hear that nauseating Microsoft fanfare from my computer, but I was still very relieved when win4lin finally burst into life and I regained access to the (few) microsoft programs I still need.

I've since got another Win4Lin installation running on another PC, again with the 2.6.7-win4lin-r6 kernel, following exactly the same instructions, so I think these instructions are reasonably robust.

Hope this helps.

----------

## CliveHarris

I recently had to install Win4Lin on another machine. I found that, this time, the installer stopped at an earlier stage, having failed to download the Win4Lin rpm package. 

It took me a while to find the correct package, but I eventually downloaded it manually from https://www.netraverse.com/member/downloads/misc.php?refresh=yes&

You will need to be registered with Netraverse to access this site but, since Win4Lin is commercial (non-free) software, you shouldn't be running an unregistered copy anyway.  The version I found was Win4Lin-5.5.19c-d.i386.rpm, and that still seems to be the current version.

I installed the rpm package in the usual way with "rpm -Uvh Win4Lin-5.5.19c-d.i386.rpm"  (you may need to add a --nodeps to that ccommand to get it to work). Obviously, you'll need to "emerge rpm" first, if you haven't done that already.

After that I started the Win4Lin daemon and re-ran the install script and everything ran normally.

As for the typo error, when I wrote "/etc/rc.d/init.s/Win4Lin start", it should, of course, have been "/etc/rc.d/init.d/Win4Lin start", but I'm sure you spotted that already

----------

